# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Fennecgirl's Workbook

## fennecgirl

Hi all!

I've been trying to LD for a few weeks or so now, although, unfortunately, I haven't had any success yet. I like this class, though, since there seems to be a lot of focus on dream control, which I think is important even for me so I'll know what to do when I finally have an LD.

I suppose I should post updates here on my progress - in terms of dream recall, dream control, and completing goals.

My current LD goal (other than actually having an LD, of course) is to find Ash and Lysander (my CALD characters) and have them help me practice dream control. I guess a sub-goal of that would be to summon them if they aren't already there.

----------


## fennecgirl

My dream recall's been really low over the past few days, and I've been remembering little to nothing each night. However, last night, I managed to remember four dreams, and two of them were fairly vivid! I rarely ever have nights where my recall is quite THIS good! I think it's definitely a good sign that I'm improving. Unfortunately, I didn't manage to become lucid, but at least my recall's getting better. I'd say that's a good start. As for my induction techniques, I tried MILD combined with self-hypnosis last night. I woke up at around quarter to four and tried WILD. I think I got kind of close to SP, but I gave up after around 30-45 minutes and resigned to MILD because I just wanted to go back to sleep.

I've also changed my current goal. I've decided I want to complete the monthly task challenge.

----------


## fennecgirl

I haven't updated this workbook for a while. Oops. Anyway, I had my first LD this morning! Details are in my dream journal.

----------


## fennecgirl

I think I may have met my dream guide this morning. She just seemed... important, especially compared to other DCs. I wasn't lucid, but I plan on finding her again in a lucid dream and asking her who she is and if she's my dream guide.

----------


## fennecgirl

I had another LD this morning. Like last time, it happened after taking a night off from attempting to induce one. I think that perhaps I'm trying too hard sometimes, so giving my mind a short break makes it easier to LD... something like that.

I had a lot of control over myself, but not over the dream. I tried to teleport but failed. Hopefully, I'll have better dream control in my next LD.

----------


## Matte87

I'm sorry I haven't greeted you earlier, I've been away. Welcome to class!

Yes this class focuses alot on dream control, but I'd call it "Motivational lucid dreaming" really since that's what I think is most important. Like you've seen there's a competition that runs for two weeks in which you try to score as many points as you can. Most people who join it see an improvement in their recall, so please join it as soon as it starts again.

Which technique are you mainly focusing on? 

If there's anything you're wondering about, feel free to ask!

----------


## fennecgirl

I've been focusing mainly on MILD, and I've also tried DEILD a few times. I've had no luck with DEILD yet, unfortunately, but I've come close a couple times (once, I started to get pulled into a dream, but then accidentally woke myself up a bit by moving; another time, I was getting some really vivid HI, but I didn't manage to maintain consciousness into the dream state and slipped into an unconscious dream).

----------


## fennecgirl

I haven't updated this since July. Whoops.

I also haven't been very focused on LDing lately, but I'm trying to get back into it again.

----------


## Sensei

Good luck getting motivated again fennecgirl. If you have any questions about LDing you can ask them here. You can post any progress or dreams or anything here related to your lucidity.  :smiley:  matte is no longer with us, but the class is still here if people need help, they will get it.

Here are some threads that might help you. 
http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...technique.html
http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...d-secrets.html

And I'll promote my own thread, because I wouldn't have made it if I didn't think it was helpful.  :tongue2: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...challenge.html

----------


## fennecgirl

I actually managed to have an LD last night, so I think motivation was the main thing I needed to start LDing again.

And I'll make sure to check out that summer challenge thread!  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Awesome! Good job! I would recommend writing down what you did yesterday day time and night time that would pertain to LDing. This should give you some more ideas about what makes you lucid! Motivation is a great help, but it probably wasn't alone. 

For instance I stayed up till 1230 last night. Even though I slept 7 1/2 hours the staying up too late effected my recall and intention.

----------

